# Slacker thumbs down



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I searched and didn’t find anything on this, but apologies if it’s out there. Today a song came on, I like the song, I went to give it a thumbs up, missed and gave it a thumbs down. 

Of course double whammy with no ability to go back I couldn’t listen to the song that I like and I suspect now it will not play again.

Does anyone know if there is a way to take your thumbs down back?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I accidentally did the same thing a few weeks ago and hope you find an answer.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Can you request the song to make it play again?


----------



## TOFLYIN (May 28, 2018)

Just request the song and it will come back with a thumbs up already on it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TOFLYIN said:


> Just request the song and it will come back with a thumbs up already on it.


I do not know if this actually works. I have removed a thumbs up from a song before but it stays thumbed up.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I searched and didn't find anything on this, but apologies if it's out there. Today a song came on, I like the song, I went to give it a thumbs up, missed and gave it a thumbs down.
> 
> Of course double whammy with no ability to go back I couldn't listen to the song that I like and I suspect now it will not play again.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to take your thumbs down back?


The answer is so simple.......just buy a new Tesla!


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

I did the same thing. I was headed for the thumbs up, hit a small bump, and gave my favorite song a thumbs down. I tried searching. The song would appear in my search results, but a different song would play when I tapped it. I figured that was because the song was given the downward thumb. I saw online that I should be able to see my list of favorites and unfavorites, and potentially change the rating (I assumed) but I had no username and password for the site. I called Tesla but they couldn’t/wouldn’t give it to me. 

I don’t care about the song, but I do feel defeated by an uncooperative user interface.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> The answer is so simple.......just buy a new Tesla!


*Heads to garage to play liked song in the other Model 3*.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

I did a little more research. The ability to reverse the thumbs online is limited to premium accounts. We have the lower tier Basic Plus accounts.


----------



## Technical48 (Apr 29, 2018)

I did this once. I searched for the song repeatedly until it finally appeared. You might try that.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

I thumbed up a W.A.S.P. song when I meant to down it. I’m screwed.


----------

